# Saltfork 6/25



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Morning 4 hours of trying for Saugeye.
First ski zone from old marina (Salt Fork off SR-22)
Water muddy to stained...Temp 77..
Full moon week not my favorite time.
Only a few Crappie and a couple small Channel.
Not the first Eye.. Mostly used jig & minnow or worm.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

What method were you using? I was hoping to come to try for Crappie after the 4th. Thanks


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I rented a cabin from 6/29/21-7/2/21. Based on the weather looks like it will be raining off and on. Not much I can do at this point but deal with the elements and fish as much as possible. i will post how I do. I need some Crappie for the freezer.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Cabin Bay Area... Good fishing zone this time of year. Good cool water with oxygen, deep holes and creek current.
The area all around the boat launch, cabin docks. 45' out from the launch concrete and closest dock is one of the
best deep water spots. Or, south end of cabin road (cul de sac) circle,, sunken creek bridge. Slip bobber, minnow at 10' set.
Your staying right at the best area in the lake to bank fish..Watch the local guys. They know where to set up shop.
Good luck : )


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I fished Salt Fork on 6/29, 6/30, and 7/1 between the hours 3-8PM each day. I managed to miss most of the rain. Ended up with 30 total Crappie keepers between 9 1/2-11". Probably tossed back twice that amount less then 9". Largest Crappie was 16" and a few lbs. He was released to live another day.(Better fate then in the frying pan). We caught a few blue Gills, several white bass, and a few small suageyes(14-15") which were released. I fished in the small SKI zone in water that was 15-20' deep. I was really surprised how stained the water was based on the amount of rain lately. Salt Fork is usually a "stained" lake but the water actually looked like Chocolate milk. Either way it was good fishing and now the weekend amateurs can have the lake for the holiday!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

2 15" Saugeye keepers today by 11:00am then ran to get off lake.
Had 5 biters on jerk blade. The ramps were getting long lines with people launching.
Muddy water almost everywhere. Put in at Cabins.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline said:


> 2 15" Saugeye keepers today by 11:00am then ran to get off lake.
> Had 5 biters on jerk blade. The ramps were getting long lines with people launching.
> Muddy water almost everywhere. Put in at Cabins.


I was going to put in a cabins but the concrete ramp was sitting pretty high up from water line so i used Sugar Tree Marina instead which just added to the ride to get to small SKI zone.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I blame it on the weather.... Fished out from the dam today until I was well done.
Stayed in the deeper water in the Dam ski zone. Marked lots of fish suspended 12' - 14' just
couldn't make them open their mouth. No breeze, burning sun. Should have went to the cabins
beach and swam some to cool off for little while. Finally left feeling like a fried burrito and fishless.


----------

